# Boatright vs. cougar



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

O yea... 30hp tohatsu


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

They are popular as heck here in Texas, nearly all tunnel boats run them.  The Shaw/Stiffy plate is very common http://stiffypushpoles.com/shawwing-cavitation-plate/shawwing-cavitation-plates


But I do like the look of that Cougar as well.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I dont think anywhere in FL sells them much less installs them, they are not a FL thing.


----------



## FishCrazzy63 (Dec 24, 2012)

Are you talking about the cav plate made by Cougar Marine in San Benito Texas? If so, they are well built and easy to install. I have one on my boat and you do not have to drill holes anywhere on your motor to install. Give Bill a call and he can help you out.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Are you talking about the cav plate made by Cougar Marine in San Benito Texas?  If so, they are well built and easy to install.  I have one on my boat and you do not have to drill holes anywhere on your motor to install.  Give Bill a call and he can help you out.



yep that's the one.... called boatright today.. they do not make one for a 30hp motor.... so guess it going to be either a cougar, strongarm, or bob's.... wish someone had input on running one on the SC18


----------



## jlowens2968 (Jul 28, 2010)

I would go with the Shaw-wing. They offer a smaller size that would probably work well on the 30. I run a Manta-ray on my 17T and love it.


----------



## Texas_Aggie (Mar 26, 2013)

Here's my input:

I live in Texas, currently own 3- boats and have installed Shaw Wing's on my 115hp 20' bay boat & 60hp 16' flats boat. Neither are tunnel hulls, but I am very impressed with the performance of both Shaw Wing plates. If you decide on a Shaw Wing and they mfg one that small, I think you will love it!

I recently purchased a 20hp Yamaha that I am having installed on a Gheenoe for marsh fishing. The folks at Stiffy weren't sure if they could supply a Shaw Wing that small and I could never get them to call me back. It's very possible they may not offer the Shaw Wing for a 30hp either

I would avoid Glenn Boatright at all costs.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Had to dig this out of the archives but this guy has a shaw wing on a 15 Yamaha.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1328924762


----------



## Texas_Aggie (Mar 26, 2013)

> Had to dig this out of the archives but this guy has a shaw wing on a 15 Yamaha


I had actually seen that pic before and mentioned it to Stiffy. I don't remember the exact response, but the impression I had was the company may no longer make a Shaw Wing that small. The gentleman I spoke to told me that he would have to go down to the Yamaha dealer, take measurements and then get back with me. 

After receiving no response, I made a follow- up call and again received no response. No big deal...I took this to mean they no longer produced a Shaw Wing for a 20hp 4- stroke Yamaha b/c there was no hesitation to sell me the 60hp & 115hp Shaw Wings. In addition, I went to the customgheenoe forum and noticed they highly recommend the SE200 Sport for Gheeenoes and figure they have the most experience running this type of micro and bought one for my 20.

Should they make a Shaw Wing for a 30hp and you have auto tilt & trim, I highly recommend the Stiffy. I'm continue to be amazed how well this plate preforms on my boats.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

That plate looks large on that smaller motor so either they did make a smaller version at one time or he just modified the larger version to fit. After looking, it looks like it has been modified..


----------

